
Show HN: A raytracer to shade, plot, and 3D print topographic maps in R, part 4 - tylermw
http://www.tylermw.com/3d-printing-rayshader/
======
tylermw
Author here: this is the fourth entry in a series of posts where I describe
the development the R package `rayshader`.

Previous posts:

Part 3

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697046)

Part 2

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17424061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17424061)

Part 1

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17065264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17065264)

